# Canopy Rivers (RIV)



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Canopy Rivers (RIV) * Solved*

Question on this IPO today, can a limit order be place on this stock prior to the market opening. I tried to lookup the stock while in my CIBC Investors Edge account but it does not find it. So does this simply mean that with an IPO even though the stock is assigned a trading symbol you have to wait until the market opens to place a trade. IPO Share price shows as$3.50 on the Venture Exchange. Thanks for any info.

Found it, after market opened :stupid:


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

You can't put a market order on an IPO, but limit orders work.
Not sure when it starts trading, but still not on the go yet.
Open might be closer to $10, which shows the insanity of this market. 300% over the IPO price.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I had originally planned on a Limit Order, but decided that the price I would accept would be too low anyway.


----------

